# niedziela



## Encolpius

Hello, Wiktionary says niedziela used to mean "week" is archaic, my Polish-Czech dictionary says it is regional. It is interesting because the Czech "neděle" is common in colloquial Czech. Do you use niedzela (week) in colloquial Polish or not? Thanks a million. Encolpius.


----------



## zaffy

For me 'niedziela' can only mean the day after Saturday.


----------



## anthox

Looking at the examples in the PWN, which also describes this usage as archaic and now regional, it looks like it was used metonymically in the way we could potentially say, for example, "It was three Sundays (=three weeks) until I saw him again."

For example -

_Akuratnie dwie niedziele temu był ci u nas odpust.
W XV wieku kazano mordercy wynosić się bezzwłocznie z kraju na rok i sześć niedziel. 
Po pięciu niedzielach ustawicznej suszy spadł deszcz bardzo wielki, kilka godzin padający. _


----------



## grassy

Ciekawe, anthox, nie pamiętam, żebym się spotkał wcześniej z tym użyciem.


----------



## Drakonica

Encolpius said:


> Do you use niedzela (week) in colloquial Polish or not?


Never. It was very funny for me, that in Russian "неделя" (niedielia) means a week 
Seven days on a Sunday, what happy people


----------



## Encolpius

The thing is I had a Polish client who used niedziela in that sense, but I do not know where he is from, maybe from Silesia. I started to think he was Russian, but he had a typical Polish name.


----------



## jasio

If I remember correctly, Sienkiewicz used it as a stylistic tool to make the language more archaic. I don't think I've come across it in the real life, but I might have simply not paid attention.


----------



## elroy

In Palestinian Arabic جمعة (“Friday”) is used to mean “week,” so that’s another example of this usage.  I wonder how common it is!


----------

